# Vacation juice?



## CatSoul (Jul 4, 2019)

I just noticed people on my Twitter feed talking about Pocket Camp again, and all of them were talking about a new item in the game: "vacation juice."




Based on this video (get it Isabelle!), the effects are much like alcohol. Anyone have/tried this yet?


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 4, 2019)

Vacation juice is totally what I'm calling alcohol now. However I wasn't aware that you could interact with this item. I have 2 of them but they just sit on the table. The animation in that video is just a standard idle animation that campers do sometimes.


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 4, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Vacation juice is totally what I'm calling alcohol now. However I wasn't aware that you could interact with this item. I have 2 of them but they just sit on the table. The animation in that video is just a standard idle animation that campers do sometimes.



Gee, that's it? I wonder why it got so much attention...thanks for the clarification.


----------

